# HELP!!! lets diagnose..do you concur?



## jjsunderground (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=38708&d=1194459506 
check out this link to help me diagnose this plants illness. thank you.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 7, 2007)

too small of a pot ans possible over or underwatering.
Whats your watering schedule?


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 7, 2007)

i water usaully when the soil gets to a dry point.not dry but dry moist. im trying to keep the pots as small as possible. i know its not even close to being root bound.whats strange is that the center of the leaves are dark green and the fringes are a slight yellow green color..i think the flowering food is to blame for this weird thing. how can i get it back on track?​


----------



## Mutt (Nov 7, 2007)

Flush it (keep running water thgouh it until it comes out clear at the bottom), but you'd be suprised what kind of root system MJ grows dude. By the 3-4th node a 16 oz. cup is bound. your pots are smaller than 16 ounces. 
Why are you trying to keep the pots small?
You can train them to keep them low.


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 7, 2007)

i flushed it the other day. i flushed it again today. im keeping the pots small so that i dont overwater. the roots in the one could probably go another three weeks before it would be actually bound. for some reason when i checked it about two weeks ago it had not grown very many roots at all. i have a humidifier in the closet but it runs to high..you have to compensate to get 65 percent run it on 35%. i think i would experience much better looking plants with a 400 watt halide. would have to keep the doors open then and i wouldnt get much sleep.​


----------



## Growdude (Nov 7, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> i water usaully when the soil gets to a dry point.not dry but dry moist. im trying to keep the pots as small as possible. i know its not even close to being root bound.whats strange is that the center of the leaves are dark green and the fringes are a slight yellow green color..i think the flowering food is to blame for this weird thing. how can i get it back on track?​


 
Sounds like over watering, let the top 2" dry out between waterings.

What kind of food did you use? how much? why flowering food?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 7, 2007)

sounds like you might be trying to make a small kid eat a man-sized meal... you have to wait until the kids are thoroughly established (you can see marjinal advances in growth) before you can start pumping them full of food. water only for the first coupla weeks until u know they can start "bulking up".


----------



## Growdude (Nov 7, 2007)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> sounds like you might be trying to make a small kid eat a man-sized meal... you have to wait until the kids are thoroughly established (you can see marjinal advances in growth) before you can start pumping them full of food. water only for the first coupla weeks until u know they can start "bulking up".


 
I agree, plants look small for nutes.


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 7, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Sounds like over watering, let the top 2" dry out between waterings.
> 
> What kind of food did you use? how much? why flowering food?




i usually do let the top inch dry out. i use a miracle grow 15-20-15. at full strength. the plant is older than it looks. its about a month and a half old.


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 7, 2007)

plain water recuperating!​


----------



## Growdude (Nov 7, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> i usually do let the top inch dry out. i use a miracle grow 15-20-15. at full strength. the plant is older than it looks. its about a month and a half old.


 
It doesnt matter how old as much as how big they are, full str. MG is way to much.


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Nov 7, 2007)

*'Sup dude :ciao: you got some nice plants there. If your plant is a foot tall, put it into a gallon pot. At 2 feet, 2 gallon pot. See where im going. When you water them, pick em up and take not of how heavy they are. Let them dry out and check weight. Water when the pot is light. just me 0.02. Treat them well and they will return the favor :hubba:. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 8, 2007)

well after flushing and letting the plant fully absorb untill nearly dry, it has perked up to my standards. i still think im going to need some nitrogen and a transplant is coming in the future. this is great because this tells me that my spectrum is good and that im not overwatering. check out how well they are doing. i started two more plants in one 3 inch pot.


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 9, 2007)

oops! will have to let them revive now. hopefully the little one recovers. the older one was looking good, then i ran them dry. damn. heres what they look like now.​


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 9, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> plain water recuperating!​


 
Told ya!  

water only for the first bit... wait till you've got them in bigger pots before they start getting nutes, that way, when they start getting food and they go berzerk... when they make a big rootball, it won't get contained and you won't have the plants getting stressed. it's all common sense, my friend. just let nature do it's thing before you start adding outside influences.

oh... and on the overwatering issue - if something is overwatered, you have to let it dry out initially, but after that, you don't want to let conditions get that dry again - or you will be underwatering instead.

another thing... do you have, say, a muffin fan blowing across your little sprouts right now?... if not, you should... the plant is breathing through that little bit of growth... help it along. respiration will be optimal if you have a steady "breeze" of air flowing over the plant.

later
_smoke 'em if ya got 'em :smoke1: _


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 9, 2007)

and here... get yourself one of these to solve your watering issues.

you can pick them up at home depot for around $10, if I remember correctly... trust me - this is the way to go - takes ALL the guesswork out.:woohoo:  *ONLY* water when the indicator gets into the red. but... you have to be careful that the tip of the prob is at the rootball.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 9, 2007)

I just take mental note of how much my dry pots weigh, and go by feel every day. 

Glad to hear your plants are picking up JJ.


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 13, 2007)

my plant  had to be trimmed due to either overfertilization or some other ailment. they dryed to a mossy green crispy died. so i trimmed it up. i still dont have any fertilizer. i dont know what is going to happen. heres a current pic. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=173851#post173851
:watchplant::watchplant::watchplant::watchplant::watchplant::watchplant::watchplant::watchplant::watchplant::watchplant:​


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 14, 2007)

plant is back again heeeeerrres a pic. ​


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 16, 2007)

things are going well under this $35.00 65 watt flourex light off ebay. when i got it it is oroginally designed as outdoor security lighting. it has a rating comparison to a 500 watt bulb. plant has had no nutrients after treating and flushing. ill probably invest in some nitro guano..hopefully the plant turns out female. then ill clone, ive got at ways to go before ill need to get a 600 watt hps. oh yeah i just transplanted the plant.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like your ph is off. Yellowing  is bad on those leaves with a mix of over fertilizing. Oh, and repot as soon as that guy picks back up, it's going to get rootbound fast.

Did you trim the leaves in half? Like clip off the tips?


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 17, 2007)

overwatering


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 17, 2007)

Mr.Unsleep said:
			
		

> Looks like your ph is off. Yellowing  is bad on those leaves with a mix of over fertilizing. Oh, and repot as soon as that guy picks back up, it's going to get rootbound fast.
> 
> Did you trim the leaves in half? Like clip off the tips?



ive been using regular tap water i don't have the means to adjust the ph..i'm to damn lazy. when i really over watered it with nutrient solution, the leaves died halfway down on the lower leaves so i trimmed of that stuff. most of the leaves are regular leaves but yellowing on the fringe. im trying to keep the pots small though. when i repotted the plant to this 4 inch pot. it wasn't really close to being rootbound, the soil held together though, but i could see only a few protruding roots when i removed it. and i've noticed that even with this flo, i am experiencing leaf burn. i have it touching the lens so...it doesn't feel to hot to the hand but it must be..ill lower it an inch or two. thanks


----------

